# Drain holes or Salt water ingress holes?



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

OK I want to discuss a pet peeve of mine with Shimano and other reel makers.

IMHO the "drain" holes let in more water than they ever drain out. I have done simple splash test with my reels where reel is not "dunked' but only splashed like when we wade (please check the accuracy of my test yourself). Low and behold there is water in the reel in about the worst area, behind the main gear and on/against the drive shaft bearing. This is the most in accessible place on/in the reel for maintenance yet closest to an opening for water to enter? Does this make sense?

Examine used reels all the 'boat rash" is on top which means most reels spend alot of time with the holes pointing upward waiting for splashs to get in. Not many have much "boat rash" by the drain holes.

Can't they consider for an upgraded reel one that has a much better sealed main frame enclosure to keep water out? How about just some small plastic/rubber plugs that can be removed to drain water out if/when the reel actually get dunked/filled?

Pete A.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LOVE the Boca Sticker Dude! Got some myself!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Most people are not storing their rods in the manner you have shown in the pic. They stand them up in a rod holder, or lay them down with the trigger facing down. 

As far as water is easier to get in than out...the hole is the same size. I'm not sure how it can fill up faster through the drain than it can exit. Unless the water molecule has changed from H2O where you fish. If that is the case you might want to contact a chemist because you have found some new elements.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've worked on reels that people have plugged the drain holes with grease and they were corroded bad. They had salt build up like no other. How the water got in......not sure.....but it did and had no place to evaporate/drain. I'm a fan of drain holes myself. As Bantam said....lay your reels so the holes face down.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with Pete A. I do not like the holes on the bottom, they seem to let more water in then anything else.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm constantly having to clean my reels, replace bearings etc., because they are corroded, the water can only get in from one area, the hole on the bottom.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You are forgetting about the spool shaft. Water enters there during retrieve and goes into that side plate. Drain holes aren't the issue, sorry to say. I agree with Bantam and BT.....Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The drain holes are not the problem. Water can get in from many areas while fishing. This is why maintenance is important on reels used in saltwater.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I did not explain well.

Simple splashes against the holes allow salt spray in. Like when in the boat in rod holders standing straight up. 

Sure most drains out and however regardless still a thin film stays, this evaporates, salt doesn't evaporate and thus corrosion in the toughest to get to spot in the reel.

How about a single hole at the back away from the gears. Then stand it up, water drains out for those complete dunkings. Reduces salt spray ingress. Obviously will not remove the issue just reduce it.

Pete A.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I protect all my Core 50mg7 reels in the vertical rod holders on my scooter with the Shimano neoprene reel covers while not using each reel. These reel covers protect the reels from splashes, etc... while not in use.

I also rinse the reels under the faucet as Shimano suggests for 30sec at days end before drying the reels with a towel.

The reels get inspected, cleaned, and lubed at the end of 3 day fishing trips.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a drain on the back. You can even see it in the picture you posted.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> You are forgetting about the spool shaft. Water enters there during retrieve and goes into that side plate. Drain holes aren't the issue, sorry to say. I agree with Bantam and BT.....Dip


With this being said, would it be safe to say that a couple of wraps of electrical tape around a wiffle spool before spooling with line, do wonders for allowing water to get into the reel through the holes on the spool?

Cause the water _does_ eventually soak through the spool of line, right?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

DO NOT USE ELECTRICAL TAPE. It will break down and cause a sticky mess. Teflon tape will work alot better. And its alot lighter.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Water can still enter the reel. There is still a gap between the spool and frame. Taping the holes with teflon tape will help, but its not going to seal the reel. You could make the reel waterproof, but it would not cast very well.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

No we can't seal the whole reel. However it could be better. 

As far as water from the spool that's easy to addressed with a quick spool removal and wipe down as is the same for inner left side(using right handed reels), the exterior of the level wind, as well as handles. 

Some water gets in through the spool/pinion gear and level wide but these all entry points could be considered a "labyrinth" with no direct straight line of ingress. Bit of proper lubrication and most spray stays out of the inner reel housing.

However we still have the largest drain hole(I renamed it "ingress hole" on my reels) right next to the most inaccessible place on the reel (main gear, drag, main gear bearing). 

How about just leaving that hole and that hole only out? I've tried tape, differing goops but these are hard to stick if your reel has bit of CorrosionX or similar on it.

I have a Citica 200E I'll disassemble clean frame with Acetone and try a bit of SteelBed or JB to make a dam at this hole. Hopefully file/trim as though there was no hole before. Use it like normal and report back.

Thanks for the input.

Pete A.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have to place drains in both locations to allow the reels to drain. Corrosion issues used to be a lot worse on the older model reels before we changed the drains. 

I honestly think you are overthinking this. You are fishing in some of the highest salt content water in the US. When you fish or run in a boat there will be spray, the line picks up water and transfers it all over the reel too. I think plastic might even corrode in southern Texas gulf waters. 


Be a little more diligent with the maintenance and you will not have any issues. On the areas prone to exposure treat it with some Corrosion X prior to use. Make sure you lightly rinse the reels with freshwater after use. You also need to dry the reel. Let's face it, the humid air does not help the reel dry out quickly. You will need to remove the spool here and there to clean the tight spots.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> I think plastic might even corrode in southern Texas gulf waters.


 You know thats right. :texasflag


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess you guys have a point, next I'm going want to keep the salt water off my boat. Its just not going to happen.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Amen brother.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

BrAid soaks up water and sprays it all over the reel during cast


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dont be lazy, clean your friggn reels! I have a cu200 thats over 15 years old and a calcutta thats about 12 and theyre still in great shape and have caught many fish and seen lots of trips and boat rides and dunkings. I tell you what, dont rinse your truck, boat or trailer or even flush your motor and see what shape its in after about three months. Not trying to be sarcastic but you gotta maintain your equipment just like anything else thats even near salt air much less on a boat or in the water. Its the nature of the beast.


-mac-


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

There are 2 type of people. Ones that have the $ and buy cheap stuff and plan on buying more of it in the future. And ones that buy quality stuff and plan on taking care of it in hopes of never having to buy that same equipment in the future. Is that the beer talkin? :brew: :texasflag


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

"*There are 2 type of people......"*
*"Dont be lazy, clean your friggn reels..."*

Hard to see how your two comments as anything other than sarcastic insults. However I'll try to take them in good spirit though hard as that is after a review of your posts..

My reels are almost completely disassembled after each salt water fishing trip as I *know there will be* saltwater in these reels. Every time I lift the gear side plate there is salt water on and under the drive gear, on drag plates,.......... Thus I meticulusly clean all residue out, relube and off we go. Every time!!

So save the "clean your fri...." and "don't be laz....." and similar comments.

Pete A.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

That was meant to be just a general statement. Nothing pointed towards anyone here. Have a good one. :texasflag


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry bud, same here, not trying to be disrespectful but if youre cleaning the reels the way you are saying you do the reel "casing" could be full of holes and it wouldnt matter because you ckeanthe reel meticulously anyway. I do see your question because ive thought the same thing. I didnt intend on that being a humiliating remark. 


-mac-


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I've got 2 Citca 200E's and I'm going to seal the gear side on one completely and the other only the bottom. 

I'll clean exterior as always on both. I'll treat spool and drag adjustment side with same maintenance as always.

The one with only hole below gears sealed I'll only open the gear side case after each trip to see how much water does/does not get in.

The one with all gear side holes sealed I'll only "crack" open after 5-6 months (unless it gets complete submersion, try to stay away from the surf).

I may have to kind of stage the test as I travel a bunch (I'm in Pittsburgh, PA at a McD's checking e-mails at this time, next weekedn & week are tied up at the OTC) and also really like my 50e's!

I'll try not to be biased in the test.

Pete A.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Make sure its not a permanent seal just in case your experiment fails. 

Sorry you're in PA...I try to avoid the NE at all costs! I'll be in Dallas this weekend. Can't wait to get back to the great state of Texas.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey it's better than Williston, SD as at least you can get good hotel rooms. Stayed last night in Hyatt between Pirates & Steelers stadium. Had some cold beers and ogled at the cuties working at the Tilted Skirt at dinner.You gotta try a "man camp" in ND, it's even worse than it sounds! This is how I earn money to buy more reels I don't need (ie my Tranx).

Don't wory about the Citica's I got a few extra to work with. It's not a complete seal but only plugging the holes. If one craps out in my tests, oh well.

Pete A.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Since we're off topic now...

I really do not get to places in the midwest except Minnesota. I try to avoid the NE and Florida. My least favorite places in the US. I would avoid CA but I live here. I leave this state as often as I can. If I could keep my job and live somewhere else, there would be a vapor trail from me leaving this state. I would relocate to Texas in a heartbeat. 

To sum up CA in one word: Fake

There is a reason why Hollywood is here I guess. People can pretend they are well off because it's all about status here. They rack up debt to have that image. So-Cal makes you stressed even though we're supposed to be "laid back". Traffic, expensive, fishing closures, gun bans, more traffic...and we have San Francisco. That alone is a reason to leave this place. You can smell the liberal air when you land there. It smells like Hippies and lithium battery acid from all the Toyota Prius'. The women are still on the gold standard here. I guess they missed the memo that the US went away from the gold standard back in the 70's. You have to submit a credit score before you can even attempt to get a date. I could go on and on about how much I dislike CA but I would run out of room on this post haha!


----------

